# Jack Daniels Smoking Chips



## jakesmith (May 7, 2008)

I buy a bag of Jack Daniels Smoking Chips that I use for grilling. (Made sure when I bought my grill it had a smoking tray, he he he) Anyways, I was thinking how well it would work for smoking meat, since I'm planning on some Butts and ribs this weekend I'm asking in the pork section.

The chips are from the oak barrells Jack Daniels uses to age thier heavenly brew. There is definately a JD smell to them. I think they add a good flavor to the meat when I grill.

Next thing I was thinking was what about soaking your wood chips in the whiskey of your choice and how well that would work. I would think certain spirits wouldn't do anything, such as vodka.


----------



## cowgirl (May 7, 2008)

Jake, I used the Jack Daniels chips along with a bit of hickory when smoking some buffalo bacon/scallops and dove. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=15417
I really liked the combo.
Also used it on my last batch of venison jerky...

I've never tried it on it's own, just with other woods.

If you come up with a good method of making your own, let me know.


----------



## richtee (May 7, 2008)

Bourbon is normally 50% of my mopping sauce, for a change of pace. Some, of course, vaporizes upon hitting my baffle, and adds to the smoke in that capacity.


----------



## jakesmith (May 7, 2008)

Yeah I use boubon in my mops also. But like what was said it vaporizes and you get some in the smoke. I'm sort of thinking out loud, but if it is in the wood itself, would you get more flavoring in the meat? 

I also was thinking of putting the JD chips with another wood, because the chips themselves are expensive and I would go through a lot of them. Hickory was probably my choice or get some more oak and use it. But I also thought of balancing out the oak that is already in the chips with a lighter wood.


----------



## richtee (May 7, 2008)

My thoughts on the whole chip thing... you might be pretty close soaking them in sugar water then drying them out. The main flavoring in most whiskeys is sugars. And assorted phenols, esters, etc. from the aging process. The alchohol burns off VERY fast obviously.

I'd be interested in trying the sugar water thing...maybe let then soak and ferment for a couple days, then drying and using those chunks.


----------



## richtee (May 7, 2008)

Oh  and yeah..the barrels ARE oak.


----------



## jakesmith (May 8, 2008)

Yeah thats right the alchohol would burn off quick. I think that just a solution of sugar water wouldnt be as good as whiskey. I dont know I think this weekend I'm gonna use some of the chips with some Hickory that I have ans see how it comes out. Then I might try and soak some chips in bourbon for a few days then dry them out and try that.


----------



## waysideranch (May 8, 2008)

I'm not a pro, yet, but I think your better off drinking the JD and using your hickory for the flavor.  Opinion only.


----------



## cinnamonkc (May 10, 2008)

I'm trying the JD chips for the first time today on my Butt.  I'm using apple chunks on the fire and the JD chips in the pan.  We'll see how it goes.
KC


----------

